# Left over cheeses



## ella/TO (Oct 17, 2011)

We had a wine and cheese party yesterday for Hubby's 85th birthday.
I had a cheese shop make up the platter/s for me....There is soooooo much cheese left over. Anyone have any ideas about what I can do with it?...I called the cheese shop to ask if I could freeze it and they said that's not a good idea.....Naturally, there are many different kinds, and after serving and putting away the leftovers, I've lost the name tags for most of them....OH MY!!!.....so, if anyone has any brilliant ideas, I'd love to have them. Thanks in advance ....ella


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 17, 2011)

Mac & Cheese


----------



## jennyema (Oct 17, 2011)

Mac and cheese!

You can definitely freeze harder cheeses.  I regularly shred up hard cheeses like pecorino romano and freeze them.

Cheese changes texture when frozen so you cant serve it on a cheese tray anymore but its fine to cook with.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 17, 2011)

I would shred, mix and freeze.  Depending on how much you have, you will have plenty for Gourmet Mac and Cheese or a Broccoli Cheese Soup.  Nice cheese layer for lasagna.


----------



## spork (Oct 17, 2011)

Congrats to hub, ella!  You didn't mention any leftover wine...


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 17, 2011)

spork, you first.....not only did I have leftover full, unopened bottles of wine, but he got gifts of bottles!!!!...LOL.....I can open a wine shop here in the condo...
All you other nice people....thankyou!!!.....I shall do that....shred, freeze and use for various recipes...thank  you, thank you, thank you.....I don't even
want put on here what the trays cost me....LOL.....


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 17, 2011)

I put the cheese (moz, cheddar, jack) cut into chunks that will fit in the feedtube in the freezer for about 20 minutes before running it through the grater blade of the FB. This reduces the "clumps" that gather on top of the grater blade, IME. I then bag and freeze it. I think I read it keeps in the feezer for 3 months, but I never have that much in the freezer to worry about it.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 17, 2011)

ella/TO said:


> .....so, if anyone has any brilliant ideas, I'd love to have them. Thanks in advance ....ella


 
Five boxes of assorted crackers and some serious movie watching. Oh wait, you said brilliant...
Mac and cheese.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 17, 2011)

for the softer cheeses, i'd go with princess fee's suggestion of a broccoli (or asparagus, or leek, or spinach, or kale, etc.) and cheese soup.

or maybe a fondue.


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 17, 2011)

FYI......I found a recipe for cheese bisuits/cookies...which I shall do next day, and I found and have made a Jaques Pepin recipe for cheese spread which looks and tastes wonderful....I put it in some little cheese crocks that I have and it looks lovely!!!....so there!!!!....LOL


----------



## spork (Oct 17, 2011)

Five loaves of assorted bread, and a fondue of the semi-hard cheeses plus leftover white wine, over some sort of heat to keep them melted all together.  And five DVD's bought from your locally closing BlockBuster video store.  Maybe not as brilliant as fireworks, but it works, whether you're eighteen and a half, or eighty-five.


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 17, 2011)

sounds good spork


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 17, 2011)

Never a mouse around when you need one!

I vote for gourmet Mac & Cheese!  

Shredding and freezing is a great idea.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 17, 2011)

Congrats to hubby, Ella!

Maybe some cheese nut logs or balls?  You could moisten the mixed, grated cheese with some vino, form into shapes, refridgerate, roll in nuts, wrap in plastic, and freeze, then give as gifts.  Or put in jars or other containers.

I have never had a problem freezing cheeses.


----------



## chopper (Oct 17, 2011)

I vote for Mac and cheese or fondue. If you go for the cheese fondue, don't forget to have chocolate fondue too. I wish I could stop by. I would even bring the chocolate!


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 17, 2011)

A cheese ball! Cheese stixs (biscuits) are great. As are cheese scones or bagels.


----------

